# Face masks for use with helmet?



## SLOWSNO (Jan 27, 2014)

BRRRRR! It was freezing this Saturday at Stratton! After a full day of riding I determined that its time to upgrade from my little turtle fur and move into full face territory, at least for these polar vortex days. Spent all Sunday wandering SOHO where everything was Sold Out! It looks like I'll need to order online anyway so wanted to get some thoughts/recommendations on 1/2 masks and full masks.

I'm thinking a full head cover, but I wear a helmet. Is there any issue wearing a layer between helmet and head? What do you use? I came across a face mask by blackstrap called the hood. 

http://www.tactics.com/blackstrap/the-hood-balaclava 

Has anyone used this? Is it toasty warm?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure I would like the one you are asking about.  It doesn't have any breathing holes, so I would be worried it would get too wet, and that it would fog up my goggles. 

I just bought a seirus ultra clava, and used it at Smuggs this past fri, sat, sun.  It really worked great.  My face did not get cold at all, and goggle fogging was very minimal.  There is an opening for both the nose and mouth.  It fit easily under my helmet.  I just had to loosen up the band that goes around my head as well as the chin strap.  It was money well spent IMO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought one of these this year as I didn't grow a beard and it is great! Seirus Innovation Extreme Masque    I can't use a full head cover, as my XXL helmet is already tight.


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 27, 2014)

I have been looking at both of these online, how is it with the little nose piece that sticks out, do you get a little snotty in the chill? The reason I thought one without these openings would be best is to cut down on the condensation, but maybe you are right and its best to have the air holes. 

When I bought my first helmet years ago i was told never to put a hat or anything under the helmet as it would cause it to shift on impact and make it less effective.  but I think I'm the only one thats ever heard this. has anyone heard of this issue before?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 27, 2014)

I am probably a great case study for you...!  Not only did I feel that the mask did it's job well, but I also had a big wipeout on some ice that was cleverly hidden under some packed powder, complete with smashing my helmeted head off the ground.  The helmet did not shift in any significant way.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2014)

if it is too cold for my turtle fur neck warmer then it is too cold to ski....


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 27, 2014)

wow! that is exactly the info I was looking for. Skiing the east usually means skiing the ice, good to know ill be protected. 



Savemeasammy said:


> I am probably a great case study for you...!  Not only did I feel that the mask did it's job well, but I also had a big wipeout on some ice that was cleverly hidden under some packed powder, complete with smashing my helmeted head off the ground.  The helmet did not shift in any significant way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm still looking! 

So far i have a: 

Seirus Hoodz http://www.rei.com/product/725706/seirus-hoodz fits under helmet, doesn't interfere with goggles but gets very wet and freezes!

Celtek Bandit http://www.celtek.com/shop/categories/mens/facemasks/bandit/  Thin fabric fits under lower goggle padding, but becomes frozen into the shape of your face from condensation etc. 

Bula something or another, thinner fleece with interior mesh netting covering "chimney" mouth/nose opening. Doesn't stay tucked under the goggles and ends up slipping down to expose my nose. 

I can't recommend any of them! 

Curious to try the Oakley Splice goggles with Oalkey Splice Bandito Face Mask accessory. I'm thinking if it's kept off of my face the wetness may not be as irritating to me, can't seem to find a brick and mortar shop that stocks it -  http://www.oakley.com/products/6875/25855


[h=1][/h]


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 28, 2014)

I got one of these recently. http://www.backcountry.com/airhole-merino-airtube-mask I pull it over my ears on an angle, and the googles hold it in place. Only time ive had any fogging is on gondolas/trams. Ive been out the last few weeks in the cold temps, and even when its wet on the outside, my face is warm.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 28, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> I got one of these recently. http://www.backcountry.com/airhole-merino-airtube-mask I pull it over my ears on an angle, and the googles hold it in place. Only time ive had any fogging is on gondolas/trams. Ive been out the last few weeks in the cold temps, and even when its wet on the outside, my face is warm.


Does it stay dry on the inside? I hate feeling wet and clammy inside the mask/neckwarmer/balaclava.


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 29, 2014)

Im going to try to alternate between a turtle fur and a full face this weekend and see what works best. I usually end up biting the turtle fur as I ride so I wonder what Ill do now with something covering my whole face....


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 29, 2014)

〽❄❅;818934 said:
			
		

> Does it stay dry on the inside? I hate feeling wet and clammy inside the mask/neckwarmer/balaclava.


 Yes. Although I havent used it on a powder day with the outside of it covered in pow...hopefully soon 8)


----------



## JHG (Jan 30, 2014)

Make sure you report back with your findings - I still need to pick up a mask for the Summit, and want a solid review.  Enjoy the Gnar!


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2014)

I skied Saturday when it was cold!  Skied Pats peak at -5 early season at Killington at -2.  I have never used a face mask!  I generally use a high collar jacket and zip it all the way.  When i have used a face mask I  always feel like I have a breathing issue or it gets to wet.  My wife and kids use a neck up for the most part!  Just don't for get too wash whatever you get - can get nasty!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> - I generally use a high collar jacket and zip it all the way.  When i have used a face mask I  always feel like I have a breathing issue or it gets to wet.


 They get to wet and uncomfortable on the inside for me. Been looking for a shell with a high enough collar to cover up to my goggles to keep my nose warm. So far closest i've found is the Marmot Alpinist, any suggestions?


----------



## Redliner (Jan 31, 2014)

I like the balaclava in the third post. Its thin under the helmet and thicker neoprene covering face and neck. Air holes are a must at nose and mouth openings. I shave my head. Without a thin hat under my helmet I freeze. I actually wear a super thin cap with the balaclava over it. I always put all my gear on in the lodge. Goggles go on last and pull the mask down to make sure its not under the googles. Once I walk outside theres no fogging at all. I also use cat crap on goggles once in a while. If you have ever skied Jay at minus 10 youll know a full face mask is a must!!! You can always take it off if you warm up


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 31, 2014)

A coyple of years back I bought a cheap Serious balaclava with a neoprene face mask built in. Im good without using it down to the single digits but below that I use it and my face and ears feel great.


----------



## bill.deleo (Feb 2, 2014)

I've had great luck with the burton dry ride this season. It's comfy under my helmet, it's plenty warm on those single digit days and bestof all it dosnt get wet/freeze.


----------



## JHG (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, Bill.  I'm going to check it out for the Summit, and see if it holds up to the frigid I've been told to expect at the top of Sugarloaf.  Much appreciated!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 4, 2014)

I ordered a Seirius Combodana soft shell mask over the weekend - http://www.seirus.com/snow-sports-ByTag/combodanas/ It will be the fourth mask in the past year, i suspect i'll be pretty similar to the Celtek Bandit i have, we'll see.


----------



## JHG (Feb 4, 2014)

Why so many masks in such a short period of time.  Different colors for different mountains, or have you been unhappy with your purchases?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 4, 2014)

I've always found it best to have separate mask, balaclava and neck warmer. Just the neck warmer or balaclava when its warmer, but the three together can get me well into the negative numbers.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 5, 2014)

JHG said:


> Why so many masks in such a short period of time.  Different colors for different mountains, or have you been unhappy with your purchases?


Yes, when trying them i was unhappy with the clammy, wet, and uncomfortable inside against my face. A few of the other mask people here mentioned either have a thick trim which interferes with goggles, or a bad contour that tugs on my nose.


----------



## SLOWSNO (Feb 5, 2014)

it looks like its going to be chilly enough up at the az summit this weekend to try lots of options!


----------



## skifree (Feb 6, 2014)

i only use a balaclava. too much gear gets in the way


----------

